# LGD Great Pyrenees Puppies



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

We have 7 Great Pyrenees LGD puppies for rehoming. 4 males and 3 females. Both parents on site. Born April 11th. Raised around goats and chickens. All have badger markings, some lighter shades of tan to dark gray. They will have first shots and wormer. Will be ready to start being picked up after June 11th. Individual pictures can be sent on request.


----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry Don't know how to make them smaller.


----------

